# Empfehlungen für Angeltrip



## Ypk5 (21. Juni 2016)

Abend zusammen 

Mein Bruder und ich würden Anfang August gerne einen 4-5 Tage Trip in Richtung Österreich/Allgäu unternehmen.

Und genau dafür suchen wir momentan noch das passende Gewässer.
Ich hoffe hier können mir ein paar Member ihre Erfahrungen mit mir teilen 

Mein Bruder konzentriert sich hauptsächlich auf Karpfen, wobei ich eher Raubfischen nachstelle, was die Suche nicht leichter macht^^
Den Zielfisch kann man also zuerst einmal außer Acht lassen.


Vorwiegend suchen wir ein Gewässer das:
- maximal 500ha hat
- an dem Nachtfischen gestattet ist
- Zelten direkt am Gewässer ist gestattet


Alles andere ist erstmal nebensächlich. Ich hoffe auf ein paar nützliche Tipps, im besten Fall mit eigenen Erfahrungen.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## aland90 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Angeltrip*

ich empfehle den fuschlsee, wobei ich allerdings nicht weiß, wie es um den karpfenbestand dort bestellt ist. habe allerdings noch nie jemanden auf karpfen angeln sehen, karpfen hingegen sehr wohl (auch amure).  nachtfischen ist erlaubt (wars zumindest letztes jahr noch), es gibt (angeblich) auch aale.


----------

